# colorado light enthusiast meet up Oct 24



## FireMedic4Christ (Sep 25, 2011)

Sorry for the late reminder, been busy with kids activities and life. The October meet up in Denver is this Saturday, October 24 from 9 to 5 at the South Metro Fire Rescue Authority Administration Building located at 9195 East Mineral Avenue in Centennial, CO 80112. Everyone welcome, bring your questions and projects to show off or get help with.

I will not be there as my son's marching band is competing in the state quarterfinals and hopefully finals in Fort Collins.

Brian


----------

